# Holman Apologetics Study Bible



## caddy (Aug 31, 2007)

http://www.christianbook.com/Christian/Books/product?item_no=400310
















*Holman Christian Standard Bible Apologetics Study Bible, Black Genuine Leather, Indexed*
_B & H Publishing Group / 2007 / Genuine Leather_


*Retail Price: *$89.99 
*CBD Price: $57.99*
You Save $32.00 (36%)
***

*Availability: *_This product will be released on 10/01/07_

*CBD Stock Number: *WW400310
Product Close-up | Editorial Reviews 
Use our Bible Search Engine to find additional Bibles!


----------



## larryjf (Aug 31, 2007)

There's another thread that talks about this Bible a bit here.


----------

